# A Cowboy's Best Friend



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

A Cowboy's Best Friend (besides his horse )


A cowboys best friend,
I work every day.
From sun up to sun down,
On his feet I shall stay.

He walks to the barn,
To the house and the store.
With me on his feet,
Always ready to soar.

The saddle I enjoy,
Always using my heel.
And there’s nothing better,
Than that leathery feel.

The dirt and the sweat,
Are the things I most love.
But never do I fret,
For he knows I am tough.

I have been to three states,
Each seeming it’s own.
But the one I love best,
Is the one he calls home.

It’s time for me now,
To sit by the door.
And wait for tomorrow,
So I can work some more.


*Do you know what they are? *
I had to write this for a class I took a few years ago....And surprisingly not many people could guess what the poem was talking about. :?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

His boots.


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> His boots.


Right.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wasn't much of a puzzle, but then, I'm a horse person. People who aren't obsessed with horses don't think along the same lines. :wink:


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the only thing I could figure....If your not a horsey person, you might not get it.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cute my first guess was spurs. lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At first I though you had your grammar mixed up; going from first person to third person like that. But now I see. That is a cute poem. You should submit it to Western Horseman magazing. Get one of the better artists to draw a picture to match.


----------

